# Hdmi switch



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish to buy Hdmi switch.

Which brand is cheap but good quality ?

I understand some come with remote control ?

I have few HDMI devices I wish to plugin to t.v. but don't wish to have to unplug and plug in the device that I wish to play. So I have to buy a hdmi switch to save me from doing that.

Are ones you buy in E-bay from China any good ?

Thanks,


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Take a look at monoprice


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Some of the HDMI switches say it needs ac adapter if over 25 feet long.

If so I have one with 5 ports and they are all plugged in with hdmi cables and
the cables are all under 25 feet. I don't need to buy the optional a.c. adapter, right ?

Some switches come with remote, so what advantage is that, since most hdmi switches these days have automatic switching, when it detects a signal, right ?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

AC adapter varies by model I believe.

The remote is so you don't have to get up and manually select the input. "Auto sensing" is only going to work if only one of the inputs is powered on (has a signal). If multiple devices are powered on, the switch won't know which one you are trying to use.


----------



## perephal (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi I too have a question regarding HDMI switches.

I've discovered that many devices do not power off, they enter a "standby" mode. Where a signal is still being delivered through the HDMI cables. 

As a result these Switches automatic features do not work properly. 

Does anyone have any idea on how to work around this, or if there are switches that are smart enough to tell the difference between "on" and "standby" modes.

The 2 devices are a comcast cable box, and a netgear neotv box.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

You have to manually turn off the device that you don't want off. They don't turn off automatically.
The hdmi switch auto switches to another device when the power is turned on and uses the signal from it.



perephal said:


> Hi I too have a question regarding HDMI switches.
> 
> I've discovered that many devices do not power off, they enter a "standby" mode. Where a signal is still being delivered through the HDMI cables.
> 
> ...


----------

